# Phrag Bouley bay



## phrag guy (May 3, 2012)

A old reliable flowerer


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful, that is a stunning photo of the spots in the pouch!


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2012)

Yes, great photos. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Shiva (May 4, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Susie11 (May 4, 2012)

I love it! I have one of these. I can't wait for mine to flower. Any chance of a picture of the whole plant please?


----------



## phrag guy (May 4, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> I love it! I have one of these. I can't wait for mine to flower. Any chance of a picture of the whole plant please?







It is a bit small as it has been divided many times since I first got it


----------



## quietaustralian (May 4, 2012)

Very nice! I should get some more Phrags.

Mick


----------



## Dido (May 4, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## W. Beetus (May 4, 2012)

Beautifully colored blooms!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2012)

Somehow, I didn't know this was a pink Phrag -- I thought it was more brownish. It's really a beauty.


----------



## chrismende (May 5, 2012)

Very lovely! Thanks for the peek into the pouch!


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry I never got back to you before. This is a beauty. I have one myself -as I said already - but I was just having a look at some others as I think, (fingers crossed), that mine is coming into spike!! I just wanted to have another look at some. I don't know what mine will look like as it was just a name on a list of others. I hope and I pray that it looks like this!! Super!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2012)

Phragweb.com 
slipperorchidinfo.com


----------



## Hera (Oct 16, 2012)

Love those petals and the color.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 17, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Phragweb.com
> *slipperorchidinfo.com*



Thanks Eric. That was very helpful.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice flower and photo, I like the close up too... Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> Thanks Eric. That was very helpful.



I'm always suprised that people aren't using those resources. Along with ISOPE and Orchidmall that's almost all I need for orchid info.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 19, 2012)

Beauties !!!! Jean


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 19, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I'm always suprised that people aren't using those resources. Along with ISOPE and Orchidmall that's almost all I need for orchid info.



Well I always Google the image and then go to the website that is hosting the image and it just so happened that it was slipper talk that had the best picture of a Bouley Bay. I forgot that I ha posted on here.

I am so anxious to see what mine will look like as I never saw a picture of it. I just asked a nursery if they had any and they said that they did and I just bought it. I hope that it looks like this one; a nice pale pink colour with lots of spotting and twisty petals. That's all I want from a Bouley Bay.

Never heard of Orchidmall.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2012)

http://orchidmall.com/ -- one-stop shopping!


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 21, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> http://orchidmall.com/ -- *one-stop shopping*!




Just as well I don't live in the States then! I find European vendors tempting but they have everything and more that you could ever want in the USA!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> Just as well I don't live in the States then! I find European vendors tempting but they have everything and more that you could ever want in the USA!



Ah, but the orchidmall lists vendors from all over the world, not just the US:
http://orchidmall.com/plants.htm


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 22, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Ah, but the orchidmall lists vendors from all over the world, not just the US:
> http://orchidmall.com/plants.htm




LOL, now then Dot, are you trying to bankrupt me? Sometimes you have to eat as well as purchase orchids!


----------



## toddybear (Oct 22, 2012)

Lovely...too bad it is such a massive size...mine is outgrowing its alloted space.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> LOL, now then Dot, are you trying to bankrupt me? Sometimes you have to eat as well as purchase orchids!



Come on now; just one more! :evil:

Toddybear, what is your current avatar?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> LOL, now then Dot, are you trying to bankrupt me? Sometimes you have to eat as well as purchase orchids!


Just sharing my addiction!


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 23, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Come on now; just one more! :evil:



oke: I have an addictive personality so one more is more like one hundred more for me.



SlipperFan said:


> Just sharing my addiction!



You enabler Dot!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> ...You enabler Dot!



I hope so! :evil:


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 24, 2012)

I am already too dependant on them, - is it normal to miss them when you've been away for a while?? Or is that just me? LOL


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

When I go away I worry about what might have gone wrong. As soon as I return it's, check the S.O., check the cats, check the plants!


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 26, 2012)

In that order? So you have cats too? Arrrh, softie! I would always check on my orchids first!


----------

